# FAMACHA Chart



## helmstead (Mar 4, 2010)

Kinda deep in there, but a good one.

See pg. 26
http://www.extension.umn.edu/meatgoats/components/pdfs/FAMACHA_Postels.pdf


----------



## mully (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting this as it is a great chart and the best i have seen !!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2010)

Excellent resource- thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks! Bookmarked the page.


----------

